# Schubert - String Quartet 7 D.94 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The spirit of Beethoven hovers above Schubert's lovely 7th quartet, especially in the more orchestral menuetto and closing Presto. Considering young Franz was a mere 14 or 15 years of age, when he knocked it together it's a remarkable work and, as you know, I'm a sucker for things that sound Beethovian. Plenty of quality recordings to get stuck into (not the Vienna Konzerthaus, who play the menuetto as though its a funeral march).

Recommended

Taneyev
Leipziger
Melos
Coull
Aria
Endres (1957)
Heutling

*Highly recommended 

Kodaly* - slightly broader but rhapsodic. One of the best in this cycle.
*Diogenes* - this one just makes perfect sense. Great tone and sense of flow.
*Auryn* - never exaggerated, classy and beautifully gliding.
*Verdi* - full, more forceful performance.
*Zemlinsky* - another grittier, brisker account that's high on fun. Lovely recorded sound.
*Modigliani* - heavier and broader than the Auryn but equally convincing.
*Alinde* - A lovely, lithe and agile performance with some delicious touches (3rd movement especially).
*Top pick

Prazak* - slightly above a terrific, strong field the Prazaks are in imperious form. A slightly reverberant acoustic but this ensemble are just sensational in both the weighty opening movements and the final movements. This is a wonderful incisive, dynamic performance (check out the final movement for evidence).


----------

